# Help Sexing Juvenile German Blue Rams (Pics Included)



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pretty sure they're both females, how big are they. 2 is def fem.


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

this might help you.. Its hard to tell because they look really young... no indicators.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Tough when they're young; but I'd guess you have 2 females there. Besdies some of the indicators noted in the photos above, you can sometimes use the anal fin as a guide. The anal fin on males tend to be longer and usually extends past the joint between the body and caudal fin whereas the female's anal fin is usually shorter and does not extend past that joint between the body and caudal fin.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

So far they both look female as of right now.

Try taking a pic again in a few days after they adjust to their new tank and color back up.

2nd one definitely looks female to me.
1st one looks female right now, but still might be a male since the black dot does look to possibly have a lot of blue in it and I can't really see the end of the dorsal fin.

Not sure what age female rams can start getting pink bellies (how young?). I have heard of breeders (not the LFS) using hormones on the fish and even males can get temporary pink bellies, but I think this practice is normally only done on balloon/angel rams, but might still be possible?.


----------

